# What are brake calipers made out of?



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Are they typically aluminum? I need to do some grinding. Looks like this;










I need to grind the one on the right, the Baer caliper. It's about 1/16" too big for my 18" wheels so I need to knock a hair off of those ridges. Going to rent a hand grinder and need to buy the right disk.


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

They used to be cast iron. But many new cars use aluminum. You should be able to tell by picking them up, iron calipers are quite heavy.

Looks like you have the new Baer 14" brake kit. I'm waiting for mine to show up. What do you think of it now that you actually have it in hand?


----------

